# Wattle turned pink?



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

Gee-Three's wattle seems to be kind of pinkish. He seems just fine - eats OK, drinks OK, just as fiesty and prone to break out of the condo as ever, plays with his plush toys. Gee-Two's wattle is perfectly white - no pink at all. They both get the same food & water and vitamins etc. His big plush toy is a pink colored replica of a Peep (you know those little marshmellow things they sell at Easter time) he pecks at it all the time when he's playing, I'm wondering if somehow the color is getting on his wattle? Is there anything else that would cause the white part of his beak to turn pinkish? I'll try to get a couple pics and put them up tomorrow morning.

NAB


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Sometimes that does happen, guess pij's toy has struck the mood for him...
Double check inside the mouth, though, maybe see if you can rub the toy on white cloth and see if it 'bleeds' there as well.

fp


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*I figured it out*

I recently got a new bad of the red pigeon grit - looks like that is why his wattle is pinkish he gets his nose right down in the stuff wheras G2 only pecks at it and doesn't get any of the dust on his nose. Silly guys.

NAB 

He looks OK all clean and white this morning.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Glad to hear that, Nab, that is a wonderful picture. He's a handsome pij.

fp


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks for the update, I was starting to be concerned about G-3. 

I have a roller who's white face is pink because of the red grit, she looked like she had rozy cheeks, lately it is all over her face. She really digs in.


----------

